# Frozen Fish?



## corvette (Jan 31, 2003)

Hi guys,

I am new to this site. Just joined today. I love this site. I just aquired 1 5" Red on my 5 day old 65 gl tank. I do alot of Salt Fishing and throw back Mackarels, King fish and fish that I wouldn't want to eat. Is it safe to Freeze those fishes, rather than tossing them, and feed it to my Red Belly? Thanks.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

As far as I know. I feed shrimp, catfish, smelt, beefheart, squid and feeders. I dont know anything about the fish you mentioned but if they are not toxic I dont see anything wrong with it.
welcome to the board.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

hey if you throw SW fish into a FW for feeders there is alot less of cahnce of parasites compared to goldfish and others etc ... and freezing them first is even better for removing these as well ... so i would say you should be more on the safe side as far as diseasees go


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

well its not exactly the natural food, but neither is trout or salmon and I chop it for my p's.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I say you can.

and welcome to the site.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i do a lot of fresh and sea fishing and feed fillets to my p's with no problems at all.
also the staple diet for my p's are whitebait (sml white fish from norway)defrosted in water for a few minutes ,this is the main thing that i feed them apart from shrimp and beef and pellets occasionally


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

my p's like bits of polluck


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2003)

yea i fed my rpb's the leftover Mackarel from fishing and they liked it... but the only bad thing is that the flesh from the Mackarel flakes off very easily and clouds up the water very fast... but whatever you choose goodluck....


----------



## corvette (Jan 31, 2003)

Thanks for the advice...


----------

